# Saudi Arabia anyone?



## fadiserhal (Apr 7, 2017)

I am gather details of any botl in Saudi, specifically in Riyadh. I would love to start arranging gatherings and tasting sessions.

Let me know.

Cheers,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a friend that works in the KSA but is currently out of the country. I'll contact him to see when he returns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

if you guys have a saudi herf you gotta post some pics!


----------

